# on exit editor help



## kitsaras (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi.

Is there any way when I close pico, nano, vi, to not clear the screen but return to the files I was browsing ?

e.x: /usr/llocal/etc/apache22/


```
$ ls
$ httpd.conf etc  <--- i see the tree of files
$ nano httpd.conf
```
I open the editor, I edit everything I want and on exit the screen clears and I see only the 

```
$ <---....
```
I need to ls -la again etc ..

Any suggestion pls?

Regards!


----------



## luna (Oct 14, 2010)

Unless you've disabled ti/te processing *nano* should restore screen to what it was before, this includes any prior commands and their output. (cf. termcap(5), _ca_mode_)


----------



## kitsaras (Oct 14, 2010)

luna said:
			
		

> Unless you've disabled ti/te processing *nano* should restore screen to what it was before, this includes any prior commands and their output. (cf. termcap(5), _ca_mode_)




Thanx a lot i'll search how to do it ))


----------

